# Sig for CCW



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

Need opinions on which sig(s) for CCW. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

when i cc, i carry the sig p6

and welcome from southern oregon


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you . I'm from down 'Bama way.


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

Didn't see that one on the sig site. Know much about the p250 sub compact?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

its not on the site.... the p6 is the west german (now just german for the newer generation) issue p225....


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

Ah ha! Pardon me. I have to admit that I am not very familiar with the Sig Sauer. I am wanting a good ccw and have heard good things about it.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

cant go wrong with a sig.....jmnsho


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

My husband's Colt has been at Novak for six months now. I bought him a Scorpion for Christmas and he's been carrying that ever since. He likes it a lot. Worth a look, I'd say.


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

Holly said:


> My husband's Colt has been at Novak for six months now. I bought him a Scorpion for Christmas and he's been carrying that ever since. He likes it a lot. Worth a look, I'd say.


 Thank you. I will have a look at it.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

The Sig P250sc makes an excellent CCW....


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yep, I'm going to go buy one this week end.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

I've been carrying a P250SC for about 6 mos and like it a lot. Being an old revolver shooter and having some other DAO autos helped a bunch.


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

forestranger said:


> I've been carrying a P250SC for about 6 mos and like it a lot. Being an old revolver shooter and having some other DAO autos helped a bunch.


 I have been weighing options for over a week now. Reading reviews and going over discussions on this site. Time for me and go buy one tomorrow. Only thing is(and I will make up my mind tomorrow) will I buy the compact or the sub compact? Oh what decisions I have to make! :anim_lol:


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

Very informative and helpful people on this site. Thanks to all.


----------



## robertcseg (Jan 29, 2012)

If your carry gun is 9mm. the Sig 228 is a great gun. They are no longer in production.all of the 228s were German made. They are very good guns. I purchased mine a couple of years ago at a local gun shop 450.00 I think. It has never failed to feed or fire anything I have fed it. I also have a 226 which has never given any problems. Sigs are dependable. However I favor the older German models.


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

robertcseg said:


> If your carry gun is 9mm. the Sig 228 is a great gun. They are no longer in production.all of the 228s were German made. They are very good guns. I purchased mine a couple of years ago at a local gun shop 450.00 I think. It has never failed to feed or fire anything I have fed it. I also have a 226 which has never given any problems. Sigs are dependable. However I favor the older German models.


 Thanks. I visit a gun shop that has a very large inventory of guns. Will check it out. Thanks for more decisions to make! (Just kidding) :mrgreen:


----------



## lefty319 (Feb 7, 2012)

I like my 229 SAS in 9mm. I have had about 9mo's now. It rides in a Blawkhawk leather IWB. Nice guns and trouble free.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Not a popular choice, but since last October my CCW gun has been a SIG P290 First Edition.
I've had no problems of any kind. I wanted a pocket 9mm. And now I have one.

I usually carry it cross-draw in a very small DeSantis nylon "generic" rectangular belt pouch. 
With the longer 8 rd. mag it's a single-stack 1 + 8. With the original 6 rd. mag as a spare. 
So far no one, LEO, security, or other, has "made" the gun. 

The pouch makes me look like some "metrosexual" dude. I'll have to live with that. :mrgreen:


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

Things went awry today. Got to the gun shop and decided to shoot a few (rent em) before i decided. Lo and behold I fell for the M&P 9mm compact. So I bought it. Who woulda thunk it. It fit me so nicely. I wasn't even considering that one, just a suggestion from one of the hands at the gun shop. I shot better with it and felt more comfortable with it. Some like chocolate, some like vanilla.


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

oh and I still have to get a CCW.


----------



## kbowden (Jan 31, 2012)

welcome to the site im a newer member as well I just picked up a P250c 45. havent carried it yet though. Im originally from Alabama I miss it from time to time haha


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

What part of 'bama? I'm a military brat and spent time in the military. My parents are from 'bama and some how I ended back here( was born here,LOL). I live about halfway between Huntsville and Birmingham.


----------



## kbowden (Jan 31, 2012)

From around the Boaz/Gadsden area if you know where that is I'm in the military now so thats why Im up here in the middle of nowhere haha


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

I do. I live in Blount county.


----------



## Dangerfield (Jan 8, 2012)

Sig Sauer P938


----------



## kbowden (Jan 31, 2012)

I know where that is some of my friends used to live there.


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

Talked it over with my better half :smt083 , going to go and purchase the Sig P238 next weekend. :mrgreen: I like the way it handled and shot for a CCW, just couldn't resist buying the M&P 9mm compact on Friday.


----------



## Arqueous (Dec 13, 2011)

I like a full size gun more than the SC, I would go with a FS or a C for carry. Just as easy to conceal with a little thought. Sig P220.


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

Arqueous said:


> I like a full size gun more than the SC, I would go with a FS or a C for carry. Just as easy to conceal with a little thought. Sig P220.


 My M&P 9mmc feels great for carry, just I would like a "pocket" for certain occasions, I.E summertime.


----------



## kbowden (Jan 31, 2012)

I thought about getting one also I havent carried my P250c yet. theres a lack of Sig accessories around here but I think a P238 or even the p224 would be easily concealable in the summer months


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> The pouch makes me look like some "metrosexual" dude. I'll have to live with that. :mrgreen:


Not my preferred carry method BUT I would rather live with the metro look than die without it:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## RustyNut (Apr 10, 2011)

dhonda02 said:


> I shot better with it and felt more comfortable with it. Some like chocolate, some like vanilla.


What's vanilla? :smt002


----------



## DrRez (Jul 3, 2012)

I have the Sig P250 SubCompact. While I know its not recommended the gun is a great shape and weight in that I dont even feel the need to use a holster. I realize it is not advised, but I do not carry with one in the chamber so it works for me. Not to mention my pants are quite tight.


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

Get a p229. I can't wait to pick mine up!!!


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm a P226 guy, but I have a lot of affection for the P220 as well.


----------



## birdbrain (Jun 19, 2012)

how much larger is the p250sc / p238


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i usually open carry, but when i do conceal, its the same gun, my sig p6


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

P 239 in 9MM.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

+1 on the P938. Great trigger, good sights, Sig quality, what's not to love?

The P239 is pretty heavy, but makes a good carry gun. The P226, P229 and P220 also make nice CC weapons.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

dhonda02 said:


> Things went awry today. Got to the gun shop and decided to shoot a few (rent em) before i decided. Lo and behold I fell for the M&P 9mm compact. So I bought it. Who woulda thunk it. It fit me so nicely. I wasn't even considering that one, just a suggestion from one of the hands at the gun shop. I shot better with it and felt more comfortable with it. Some like chocolate, some like vanilla.


The M&P 9 Compact is a really great gun. You won't be disappointed with it. Go to youtube and do a search on it and you will find a whole bunch of review videos on it.

Don <><


----------



## ares338 (Feb 5, 2012)

I carry the Sig P290. No...not the RS version. I have had absolutely no problems with my Sig. It conceals IWB o front pocket carry. The long DAO trigger is perfect for IWB carry. Less chance of shooting any really important body parts off.


----------



## Mbulger (Apr 27, 2012)

Either my P-6 or my P220. I carry a 1911 when I travel cause it fits in my cross draw.


----------



## Randyk47 (Jul 27, 2012)

Just picked up my new P229 Elite today. Haven't had a chance to fire it yet but love it so far.


----------



## bubbinator (May 15, 2012)

I am in AL to-ABC Agt ret-and we dealt with Sigs as duty weapons(and Glocks/S&W&Glocks). Glock 17s were poor stoppers>Sig P220s-better quals/Agt morale>political change>G22-poorer scores-weapon pointed too high!. UC Agts had Sig P230 380s-poor scores,ammo sucked. Kel-Tec PF9 was better weapon with better ammo and scores(+ not a "cop gun") on UC/CCW issues. I have no experience with the Sig P250. The P226/P220 was 100% for us. P250 looks like politics.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Here's my choice, the 239 9mm. Compact enough to carry under a polo shirt, but hefty enough to tame +P's and allow accurate shooting. It's a tough choice between this or the 250SC, but I like to get all fingers on the grip. Overall they are about the same size, except the grip length. Spare mags for the 239 are easier to carry, either in a pocket or a mag carrier. Now if Sig will do an "E2" kit......


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I carry either a

Sig P228










or a S&W M&P 9c










Both are excellent guns in every way.

The Sig is about 2 oz. heavier (not a bg deal in a OWB holster)

Good luck in your search

:smt1099


----------

